# Major League Bowhunting



## Band of Brothers (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen this show? It has Jeff Danker, Matt Duff and Chipper Jones. I like it. The production is alot better than most. That could be due to the backing of Chipper($$).


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I've seen it and I like it too. Chipper has always been a huge hunter and has hunted with the Realtree boys in the past.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jul 13, 2011)

yep....got the series set to record on my directv


----------



## Rolltide30 (Jul 13, 2011)

What channel is it on?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 13, 2011)

Haven't seen that one. Are they not doing Buck Commanders anymore?


----------



## Big Doe Down (Jul 13, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Haven't seen that one. Are they not doing Buck Commanders anymore?



I think that is the one he is referring to.


----------



## droptine20 (Jul 13, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I think that is the one he is referring to.



No brother. thats not the one hes referring to. Chipper Jeff damker and Duff left buck commander and made a new show called Major League Bowhunter. its gonna be an awsome show and i cant wait to see the whoile season. its gonna be alot better of a show than your average huntin show!


----------



## droptine20 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rolltide30 said:


> What channel is it on?



Outdoor Channel


----------



## Buck hunter10 (Jul 13, 2011)

when did chipper leave buck commander i heard he was going to be doing both shows


----------



## golffreak (Jul 13, 2011)

Buck Commander is a joke. And Willie running around in a white tux acting like a big shot is further proof that there are wayyyyyy too many hunting shows.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 13, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Buck Commander is a joke. And Willie running around in a white tux acting like a big shot is further proof that there are wayyyyyy too many hunting shows.



There can never be enough shows. I can't get enough of them.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 13, 2011)

drhunter1 said:


> There can never be enough shows. I can't get enough of them.



More power to ya my friend. I find myself watching fewer and fewer of them.


----------



## whitehunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Its actually on the sportsman channel


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got done watching it and it was o.k.


----------



## G5guy23 (Jul 15, 2011)

I actually like it,besides heartland bowhunter its the only other hunting show set on my DVR!!!


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 15, 2011)

Haven't got to see it yet, heard about it before i deployed, i hear its pretty good. Gotta be better than Buck Commander, that show was a lil to much for me.


----------

